# Island Links Resort



## RuralEngineer (Jun 30, 2014)

Arrived late last night.  Front desk was closed picked up keys from lock box.  The 2 BR is beautiful and looks like everything was recently updated. 

I had 8 requests to rent this unit so I will book the 4th of july week again in the future.  I pulled the trigger to soon and only rented 3 nights out of 7.  

Offered $125 to do update.  Let me know if you have any burning questions.


Stephen


----------



## jme (Jun 30, 2014)

We stayed twice recently on rental.  Had 3-BR which was a bit dated but extremely comfortable and clean....would stay again in a heartbeat.  We own several Marriott weeks but IL is very nice.  

What do you mean you had 8 requests to rent that unit?  You had an ad somewhere?  you ended up going yourself? just curious.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jul 4, 2014)

jme said:


> You had an ad somewhere?  you ended up going yourself? just curious.



i used 3 nights.

update only lasted 15 mins.

Stephen


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 4, 2014)

RuralEngineer said:


> i used 3 nights.
> 
> update only lasted 15 mins.
> 
> Stephen



anything interesting in that 15 minutes?  silver dilution. Cloobeck proposed  stock sale? Fractional O in the US?  Any new places on the horizon? Changes to Club Select entry level?


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jul 4, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> anything interesting in that 15 minutes?  silver dilution. Cloobeck proposed  stock sale? Fractional O in the US?  Any new places on the horizon? Changes to Club Select entry level?



resort is managed by coral sands.  did not discuss anything substantive.


----------



## johnrsrq (Jul 4, 2014)

RuralEngineer said:


> resort is managed by coral sands.  did not discuss anything substantive.



thanks. I see now that it is an affiliated resort in the US collection. I  wonder if it is a pseudo affiliate, decent trust inventory and 13 month window? Dunes Village is one pseudo affiliate.

Are you able to rent points from Diamond while still having points?
As a silver level, 14 days out or less, points would then cost .09 (currently)/point. Could one advance book and pay the $85 cancel fee. Then if you have confirmed res for the guest yet be able to lower your cost or have availability for more than one interested guest. Does this make sense to you?


----------



## Magic1962 (Jul 5, 2014)

johnrsrq said:


> thanks. I see now that it is an affiliated resort in the US collection. I  wonder if it is a pseudo affiliate, decent trust inventory and 13 month window? Dunes Village is one pseudo affiliate.
> 
> Are you able to rent points from Diamond while still having points?
> As a silver level, 14 days out or less, points would then cost .09 (currently)/point. Could one advance book and pay the $85 cancel fee. Then if you have confirmed res for the guest yet be able to lower your cost or have availability for more than one interested guest. Does this make sense to you?



We have been here since Sunday.... Leaving tomorrow.   Wow what a fun time and best Timeshare for the whole family I have been at....


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 5, 2014)

As a Diamond Club Member did you received  a second floor updated unit ?


----------



## hjtug (Jul 5, 2014)

pedro47 said:


> As a Diamond Club Member did you received  a second floor updated unit ?



We are going to Island Links in September.  I would be inclined to request an updated unit.  Are they all second floor?  We need first floor or elevator.


----------



## RuralEngineer (Jul 5, 2014)

*units*



hjtug said:


> Are they all second floor?



No.  My unit, 126, which is 1st floor was almost like new.  Everything had been updated.  

Stephen


----------



## tschwa2 (Jul 5, 2014)

Island Links consists of both DRI units and Coral Resorts units both managed by Reba.   I believe the inventory and units are separate.  Both types exchance through both RCI and II I believe.  In RCI they have a different resort code for the DRI units.  I don't think they have different codes in II.  If the info that I was told several years ago is still correct they Coral Resorts and DRI units are on different (but similar) refurb schedules.  In the Coral Resort section I don't believe they would refurb a part of a building.  It would be the whole building or nothing.  

Also as an exchanger you can certainly request the nicer units but every time I've stayed in a Diamond resort, exchangers do not get updated units.  At the Williamsburg resorts I feel like the purposely keep some units not updated specifically to save money and to keep them for exchangers.


----------



## hjtug (Jul 5, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Island Links consists of both DRI units and Coral Resorts units both managed by Reba.   I believe the inventory and units are separate.  Both types exchance through both RCI and II I believe.  In RCI they have a different resort code for the DRI units.  I don't think they have different codes in II.



Our II confirmation shows resort code ILK.  I believe there is another II code, IL1.  Also it is unit 269.  Would this indicate second floor?


----------



## Magic1962 (Jul 5, 2014)

tschwa2 said:


> Island Links consists of both DRI units and Coral Resorts units both managed by Reba.   I believe the inventory and units are separate.  Both types exchance through both RCI and II I believe.  In RCI they have a different resort code for the DRI units.  I don't think they have different codes in II.  If the info that I was told several years ago is still correct they Coral Resorts and DRI units are on different (but similar) refurb schedules.  In the Coral Resort section I don't believe they would refurb a part of a building.  It would be the whole building or nothing.
> 
> Also as an exchanger you can certainly request the nicer units but every time I've stayed in a Diamond resort, exchangers do not get updated units.  At the Williamsburg resorts I feel like the purposely keep some units not updated specifically to save money and to keep them for exchangers.




We are on the first floor room 145, three bedroom nice rooms with very nice features but could use updating..... You also heard every movement from the people upstairs.... Thin walls.... Kind of a weird layout with Master and connecting bedroom having to share the Master Bath..... BUT ALL IN ALL they had wonderful activities and we had a nice stay and an amazing trip!!!! We want to come back in two years and stay here.....  Dave


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks for sharing this information.


----------



## hjtug (Jul 7, 2014)

Our II conformation for two-bedroom unit 269 in September says "two single beds" in the second bedroom.  Do they mean twin or full?  I will call the office and ask in the morning.


----------



## Pat H (Jul 8, 2014)

Is Island Links on the same property as Coral Sands? I have two 3 bdr units at Coral starting next week.


----------



## birddog31 (Jun 20, 2016)

How is the weather/temps here end of December beginning of January? Things to do for small children?

Thanks for any feedback!!

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 20, 2016)

birddog31 said:


> How is the weather/temps here end of December beginning of January? Things to do for small children?
> 
> Thanks for any feedback!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



At that time of year you can have some cloudy chilly weather in the 40's or you can have sunny days that reach the mid 60's to lower 70's.  You often can have both types of days in the same week.  It's fairly rare to have a week where you don't have at least one day in the 60's.  
http://www.accuweather.com/en/us/hilton-head-island-sc/29926/january-weather/340557

http://www.parents.com/fun/vacation/ideas/hilton-head/?slideId=29626

I think most can be done in winter.  You would just need to bundle up a bit more on the cooler days for the outdoor activities.


----------



## amycurl (Jun 20, 2016)

We spent most of my DD's earliest years spending a winter week on Hilton Head. Plenty to do with young children. And, as has been mentioned, the weather can vary widely.


----------



## Magic1962 (Jun 21, 2016)

we have on ongoing search going for NEXT July 2017 for Island Links....   we love the place.....    Dave:whoopee:  hope we get it....  another 3 bedroom over July 4th....


----------



## birddog31 (Jun 21, 2016)

What's the deal with booking a place there in the summer? Almost impossible.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 9, 2018)

Magic1962 said:


> We are on the first floor room 145, three bedroom nice rooms with very nice features but could use updating..... You also heard every movement from the people upstairs.... Thin walls.... Kind of a weird layout with Master and connecting bedroom having to share the Master Bath..... BUT ALL IN ALL they had wonderful activities and we had a nice stay and an amazing trip!!!! We want to come back in two years and stay here.....  Dave


I know this is an old post but could you tell me if they have three bedroom lockoffs?


----------



## Magic1962 (Apr 9, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> I know this is an old post but could you tell me if they have three bedroom lockoffs?



No, lock offs.... true 3 bedrooms...... 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 9, 2018)

Magic1962 said:


> No, lock offs.... true 3 bedrooms......
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks. Debating if a 3 bedroom would benefit me if it's not a lockoff


----------



## Magic1962 (Apr 9, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Thanks. Debating if a 3 bedroom would benefit me if it's not a lockoff



We LOVE the 3 bedroom... we had booked two for this past summer and already  have it booked for the summer of 2019..... it depends on what your looking for.... are you wanting to buy????   then do like we did and get a 122000 point Grandview at Las Vegas and trade into it every year.....   BUT make sure to buy it resale....     we always have points left over that gets added onto the next years pile....     we also do it through RCI  so I dont know what your planning on doing....   Dave  +++like other people have said  the rooms could use some updating BUT  its a wonderful timeshare in a wonderful location....  also each 3 bedroom has two full bathrooms a living room,  dining room, and kitchen....  living and dining room are attached... also the one bedroom has a door out to the living room BUT it also has a door that is connected to the main bedroom...    we love it and it has never bothered us....


----------



## Caligirlfrtx (Apr 9, 2018)

Magic1962 said:


> We LOVE the 3 bedroom... we had booked two for this past summer and already  have it booked for the summer of 2019..... it depends on what your looking for.... are you wanting to buy????   then do like we did and get a 122000 point Grandview at Las Vegas and trade into it every year.....   BUT make sure to buy it resale....     we always have points left over that gets added onto the next years pile....     we also do it through RCI  so I dont know what your planning on doing....   Dave  +++like other people have said  the rooms could use some updating BUT  its a wonderful timeshare in a wonderful location....  also each 3 bedroom has two full bathrooms a living room,  dining room, and kitchen....  living and dining room are attached... also the one bedroom has a door out to the living room BUT it also has a door that is connected to the main bedroom...    we love it and it has never bothered us....


Thanks. It caught my eye resale because of the location. However I am looking for a good lockoff to trade in II. I know people advise against buying to trade but to me, if it's a strong trade, it's a better option. Love timeshares!


----------



## Magic1962 (Apr 10, 2018)

Caligirlfrtx said:


> Thanks. It caught my eye resale because of the location. However I am looking for a good lockoff to trade in II. I know people advise against buying to trade but to me, if it's a strong trade, it's a better option. Love timeshares!


Yeah I totally agree with you in trading....  we have NEVER stayed where we own....  and have always used ours for trading.... I think its to each his own....  and while some use their TS's each and every year at the same place...   many trade like us... even though we are loving Hilton Head we do travel to other places once in awhile....


----------

